# long fish arches



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

just got a new hds-8 this year, love the unit. i have no problem marking fish, but my fish arches seem to be alot longer and flatter then i see on photos or in the owners manual. do i need to change my ping speed or chart speed to make the arches a little more tighter. any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

are they always like that? If your boat is moving really slow, the arches can broaden like that


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

the ping wont have anything to do with it, make sure the chart speed is default. when i fish erie i have ping at 17 to 19, sensitivaty on auto+2, chart speed times2 ant pallet 2. this is when im running . when i slow down to troll i change chart speed to default and pallete color to number 1. also with the new 4.0 update i had to switch from shallow water to fresh water.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Crank up the chart speed


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

rockytop said:


> the ping wont have anything to do with it, make sure the chart speed is default. when i fish erie i have ping at 17 to 19, sensitivaty on auto+2, chart speed times2 ant pallet 2. this is when im running . when i slow down to troll i change chart speed to default and pallete color to number 1. also with the new 4.0 update i had to switch from shallow water to fresh water.


Good info, thanks. I have the SI/DI set pretty good. I need to work on the 2d.
Thanks


----------

